# Chinese violate India by land and air



## Windjammer

*Land and air violation by Chinese troops in U'khand*
New Delhi, Jul 27, 2016 (PTI)








* Chinese troops transgressed the border on land and by air in Chamoli district of Uttarakhand earlier this month when its men stationed themselves in a dimilitarised zone and its helicopters flew in the Indian air space for over five minutes.*

Official sources said the incident took place on July 19 in Barahoti area prompting the security establishment to review the security along the 350 kilometres border with Tibet in this area, official sources said.

While Uttarakhand Chief Minister Harish Rawat termed the development as "something to worry about" hoping that Centre will pay heed to his request for increased vigil, Union Minister of State for Home Kiren Rijiju said ITBP had been asked to look into the matter.

According to the sources, Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) troops were seen in the area when state government officials accompanied by ITBP personnel in civil visit Barahoti ground.
The sources said that the civilian team was sent back by Chinese People's Liberation Army troops, who claimed it to be their land and recognised it as 'Wu-Je'.

Later, it was found that a Chinese helicopter hovered over the ground for nearly five minutes before returning to its side, the sources said and expressed apprehension that it could have carried out aerial photography of the area during its reconnaissance mission. It was identified as Zhiba series of attack helicopter of the PLA.

Barahoti is one of three border posts in the 'middle sector' comprising Uttar Pradesh, Himachal Pradesh and Uttarakhand where ITBP jawans are not allowed to take their weapons as per the unilateral decision of the then government in June 2000.

In 1958 both countries listed Barahoti, an 80-square KM sloping pasture, as a disputed area where neither side would send their troops. In 1962 war, Chinese PLA did not enter the 545-KM middle-sector and focused on Western (Ladakh) and Eastern (Arunachal Pradesh) sectors.

However, after 1962 Sino-Indian war, the ITBP jawans used to patrol the area with weapons in non-combative manner under which the barrel of the gun is positioned downward.

During prolonged negotiations on resolving border dispute, the Indian side had unilaterally agreed in June 2000 that ITBP troops would not be carrying arms to three posts which included Barahoti besides Kauril and Shipki in Himachal Pradesh.

The ITBP men do go patrolling in civil dress and the pasture sees Indian shepherds from the border villages tending their sheep and people from Tibet bringing their yaks for grazing.


The area has been in focus with transgressions taking place in this area from Chinese side.
Srikanth Kondapalli, Professor in Chinese Studies at Jawaharlal Nehru University, termed these transgression as "worry" for India and said "after violating Line of Actual Control in Western and Eastern sectors, the Chinese troops now seem to be focusing on middle sector. Its a cause of worry for us."

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/560488/land-air-violation-chinese-troops.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

I was wondering why the Indo-Pak border is no longer active of skirmishes; Chinese are keeping the Indians busy, it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

where are those ministers who bark on hafiz saeed Ahmed

jab se india ne _Phantom banai hai

har koi india main *GUSS K MAR raha hai*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

SOURCE : ZEE MEDIA






Uttarakhand Chief Minister Harish Rawat on Wednesday confirmed Chinese incursion on two occasions into the Indian territory at Barahoti in Chamoli district of the state.

On July 19, Chinese troops had violated the border in Chamoli district and were seen camping along with arms.

Report said that China’s People’s Liberation Army (PLA) troops had sent back a team led by Chamoli District Magistrate and others including officials from ITBP, who had gone for a survey of Barahoti ground. The Chinese troops claimed that it was their land.

In another incident, a helicopter of PLA violated the Indian airspace in Uttarkhand on July 19.

After hovering over the Indian airspace for nearly five minutes, the helicopter disappeared and flew back into the Chinese airspace.

“This is a matter of concern. Our border has been peaceful. We have asked to increase vigilance. I believe the government will take necessary cognisance and the information is absoluely correct,” Rawat said.

Union Minister of State for Home Kiren Rijiju said ITBP had been asked to look into the matter.

The incident comes a month after a Chinese fighter-bomber jet violated the Indian airspace in the Aksai Chin area near the Indo-China international border.

On June 9, a fresh incursion by the Chinese troops into Indian territory in Arunachal Pradesh led to a minor scuffle and triggered tension between the two sides.

However, the issue was resolved soon and the Chinese offered chocolates as a gesture of peace and returned back. According to reports, around 250 Chinese troops transgressed to the Indian side in the Yangtse sector, approximately 650 metres east of Shankar Tiki, an area where Indian soldiers are stationed in a sizeable number.

Earlier this year, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar had said in a written reply in Lok Sabha, “There is no commonly delineated LAC between India and China. There are areas along the border where India and China differing perception of LAC. Due to both sides undertaking patrolling up to their perception of LAC, transgressions do occur. Such transgressions have also occurred in the general area of Chumar, However, no incursion into the Indian territory by China has taken place.”

Indo Tibetan Border Police Force (ITBP) has sent a report to the Union Home Ministry on the latest Chinese transgression.


http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...ian-airspace-in-chamoli-district_1912056.html

http://atimes.com/2016/07/chief-minister-confirms-chinese-incursion-in-indias-uttarakhand-state/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Harish Rawat confirms Chinese incursion in Uttarakhand*


*Harish Rawat confirms Chinese incursion in Uttarakhand*
TNN | Jul 27, 2016, 02.26 PM IST
*HIGHLIGHTS*

HP CM has confirmed reports of an incursion by Chinese troops in the Chamoli
He said that the good thing is that the troops didn't touch an important canal there
Rijiju said that the govt will ascertain whether it was an intrusion or not





NEW DELHI: Uttarakhand chief minister Harish Rawat has confirmed reports of an incursion by Chinese troops in the Chamoli district of the state.

"The good thing is they(Chinese) have not touched an important canal there," Rawat told ANI on Wednesday.

"This is a matter of concern. Our border has been peaceful. We have asked to increase vigilance. I am sure the central government will take cognizance of the issue," Rawat said.

According to ANI, the ITBP on July 19 sent a report to the ministry of home affairs about the incursion in the state by Chinese forces.

Kiren Rijiju, minister of state for home affairs, said that the government will have to ascertain whether it was an intrusion or not. "The government will seek a report on it," Kiren Rijiju said.

Uttarakhand shares a 350-kilometre-long border with China.

Chinese troops have made several intrusions into Uttarakhand in the last few years.

About 250 China's People's Liberation Army soldiers had entered Arunachal Pradesh+ 's east district of Kameng in June this year.

Significantly, the Chinese crossing-over in Arunachal+ happened at a time when Beijing had hardened its opposition against India's bid for membership of the 48-member Nuclear Suppliers Group.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...rsion-in-Uttarakhand/articleshow/53413393.cms

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ion-in-uttarakhands-chamoli-district-2938389/

*Chinese incursion in Uttarakhand’s Chamoli district, confirms CM Harish Rawat; Rijiju says ITBP looking into the matter*


http://www.rediff.com/news/report/c...on-in-uttarakhand-says-cm-rawat-/20160727.htm

*Chinese Intrusion in Uttarakhand, Face Off For 40 Minutes*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

smuhs1 said:


> What happened to 100 Tank army . Those tanks should have intercepted the ariel target at almost Mach 5 speed



Problem comprehending simple text ??

Re read OP and I hope you can get chronology of the events correct.

Does Pakistani's tank intercept aerial targets at even 1 Machs ?? 



Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I was wondering why the Indo-Pak border is no longer active of skirmishes; Chinese are keeping the Indians busy, it seems.



How many decades ago did you last heard about China and India fire exchanging even 9 mm. pistol shots at LAC ??



nomi007 said:


> where are those ministers who bark on hafiz saeed Ahmed
> 
> jab se india ne _Phantom banai hai
> 
> har koi india main *GUSS K MAR raha hai*_



Your that clown is UN designated terrorists . Ain't you all feel so proud about that ??


----------



## The Eagle

@WAJsal @waz 

similar thread created as follows, kindly merge here.

https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-...a-helicopter-violates-indian-airspace.441393/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pomegranate

seems like china will soon take over india ..........


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*"The good thing is they(Chinese) have not touched an important canal there," Rawat told ANI on Wednesday.*

WTF....


----------



## Green Angel

Congratulations.... CHINA....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

India's 100 tank army got scared and returned to new delhi immediately after seeing the Chinese troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Some Indians dare China to do something after they deployed 100+ tank over the border, now Chinese troops come in respond to Indian's request

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

smuhs1 said:


> What happened to 100 Tank army . Those tanks should have intercepted the ariel target at almost Mach 5 speed



good one, you crack me up

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Some Indians dare China to do something after they deployed 100+ tank over the border, now Chinese troops come in respond to Indian's request



How brave you came to a place where there is no tanks and even no border patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Assange

It seems China got pissed after seeing tanks on its border.....Now that China is showing India that it has to guard its borders I guess Indian defense establishment will do something about this matter....

I can see more Pakistanis happy when China enters into India than any Chinese....


----------



## OrionHunter

Pomegranate said:


> seems like china will soon take over india ..........


The next time instead of chocolates, the ITBP should give them* Pomegranates!*! 



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Some Indians dare China to do something after they deployed 100+ tank over the border, now Chinese troops come in respond to Indian's request


There was nothing there kid! Just barren land. The tanks are a gazillion miles away in Ladakh. Know your geography before making a fool of yourself.


----------



## 2ndInCommand

SwAggeR said:


> Problem comprehending simple text ??
> 
> Re read OP and I hope you can get chronology of the events correct.
> 
> Does Pakistani's tank intercept aerial targets at even 1 Machs ??
> 
> 
> 
> How many decades ago did you last heard about China and India fire exchanging even 9 mm. pistol shots at LAC ??
> 
> 
> 
> Your that clown is UN designated terrorists . Ain't you all feel so proud about that ??



If Indian Army is not having enough balls to respond any escalation on border by PLA.


----------



## New Resolve

Oh No did you guys hear about the time *Indian Airforce almost attacked these PLA personel. 
Dhoti got wet just prior to taking off is another matter. *

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

2ndInCommand said:


> If Indian Army is not having enough balls to respond any escalation on border by PLA.



I guess it escaped your logic that why PLA returns back when asked to without escalating.By your logic they don't have balls to stand their ground.


----------



## Killswitch

All these intrusions do is justify the defense build up on the Indian side. Keep it up PLA!


----------



## Taimoor Khan

nomi007 said:


> where are those ministers who bark on hafiz saeed Ahmed
> 
> jab se india ne _Phantom banai hai
> 
> har koi india main *GUSS K MAR raha hai*_



HAHAHA, fantastic!!


Roll over Indians, the dragon is roaring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

JITNA DEFENCE BUDGET INDIA KA HAI
ITNA PAKISTAN KA HOTA TO HUM AMERICA SE B TAKAR LE LETE

MORAL

*HATHYAROON SE JUNGAIN NAI JEETI JATI
IS K LEHE GAIRAT MAND FOUJ KA HONA LAZMI HAI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Delnavaz B

Pomegranate said:


> seems like china will soon take over india ..........


Inch by Inch  China acting like a bad boy on rampage of eve teasing India.

*In hasratoun se keh do kisi aor ko galay lagayen
Hamari Faouj mien Nahien hai dum chinese se ladney ka...*

Wa Wa Wa Kiya baat hai Delnavaz G wahhh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

noksss said:


> How brave you came to a place where there is no tanks and even no border patrol



Seems like Indians knew Chinese armies are coming so deliberately move the tanks out to avoid been humiliated 



OrionHunter said:


> There was nothing there kid! Just barren land. The tanks are a gazillion miles away in Ladakh. Know your geography before making a fool of yourself.



Good that Indians tanks are gazillon miles away into a safer place from Chinese army patrol , good new for India 



Killswitch said:


> All these intrusions do is justify the defense build up on the Indian side. Keep it up PLA!



But you can't justify that your build up couldn't prevent PLA from coming 



Delnavaz B said:


> Inch by Inch  China acting like a bad boy on rampage of eve teasing India.
> 
> *In hasratoun se keh do kisi aor ko galay lagayen
> Hamari Faouj mien Nahien hai dum chinese se ladney ka...*
> 
> Wa Wa Wa Kiya baat hai Delnavaz G wahhh



We're not bad boy, we cum in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Some one is too afraid to fire.. lol
They come visit their land give strong msg to shiny india that dont even think about it and leave with flying f@%k.
Take that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Killswitch

Kiss of the Dragon said:

"But you can't justify that your build up couldn't prevent PLA from coming "

All good things take time Kiss.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Killswitch said:


> Kiss of the Dragon said:
> 
> "But you can't justify that your build up couldn't prevent PLA from coming "
> 
> All good things take time Kiss.



Take all your time, you have until 31st century to do that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

